# Green's Lawn Care



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I do lawn care in the Pace/Milton area. I will travel into Pensacola a bit on the east side. I do quality work for a very reasonable rate. I am retired Navy and have a full time job but do my work on the side in afternoons and weekends. I am licensed and insured and have many years of experience. I do commercial and residential. Call me anytime for a free estimate. Thank you

David Green

David Green's Lawn Care
*850-686-0935*


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of forclosure proprty i need cut periodictly in your area,$20 a pop all day long...oh and i have 100 azaleas i need trimmed too!pm me if interested!!!


----------



## Broken Tine (Mar 26, 2013)

*How far does your territory reach?*

What would it cost to have 5 acres cut in Senoia, Ga?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Dog track road?


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Broken Tine said:


> What would it cost to have 5 acres cut in Senoia, Ga?


Free if you put me onto on of those Big Bucks you are always slaying up there.


----------

